# New layout



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We now have a new site layout. No flags at the top of the page, got to Expat Forums and a drop down menu will give the link to the forum page you are looking for


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

the flags have been playing up all week. . . beta testing on-line ????


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I hate it, takes longer to jump from one forum to another. The cursor refuses to stay in one flag. 
Difficult to navigate.


----------

